# Daisy foaling thread and missy baby girl



## crisco41 (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't know how to edit the heading of my old posts so am going to start a new thread for daisy. Daisy is getting a bag. She is a rescue from last year and is very shy. I will try for some pictures of her bag and privates..but not sure i will be able to. She is now being separated from the herd at night and is with them during the day.I will have to watch her carefully as she is low low man in the herd and I do not want her baby born with the others.

yesterday when I got up my silver black filly that was born on thrusday was limping. Her t was 102.5. With her having squirting yellow poos and now the limp I took her right to the vet. She traveled in our mini van perfectly. Of course she had to pee and poo ..multiple times. I was happy to see her poo was normal.

Vet was filling in for the regular guy. Just out of school. seems to think baby just got bumped. I truly hate new vets..it takes years to gain the needed experience and I just am not comfortable with vets without that experience. I have stuck it thru several newbies helping them get to old veteran status, And I want the veterans.Here are a few pictures of our day. are we there yet??

always nice to have my goofy gr Kids to help





I was a big hit at the docs


----------



##  (Jun 12, 2014)

I wouldn't imagine baby got bumped to cause a fever. Run your hands down all her legs and feel for any "hotness" in her joints. Make sure you don't feel any heat in them. Monitor her temperature several times a day, and I would make sure she doesn't overheat during the day. Let me know what you find.

Is she nursing well from momma? It's a good sign that her poo is back to normal.

She's such a cutie and I LOVE that face. I'll BET she made a hit with everyone at the vets !!


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 12, 2014)

no heat anywhere. Stump dry. Vet checked all her joints very carefully and said a temperature of 102.5 is really not much of anything. her temp today ( this morning was 101. something. Normal range is all I remember she is still limping today..but nursing well. She really seemed to enjoy the car ride and all the folks at the vet just ooohed and awed. We wil keep watching her and taking her temp daily for awhile. Thanks Diane


----------



##  (Jun 13, 2014)

Then this is a good sign. We all get worried about foals running a temperature since they can crash very quickly, and joint ill is always the first thing on our minds with these little ones.

So, all good news, and hopefully you'll see lots of improvement in the next day!


----------

